

Ask HN: Recommendations for work-queue software? - soundsop

I am looking for suggestions for work queue software to help me organize the things I need to do at work. Currently, I use the Tasks feature in Microsoft Outlook, but it is rather limited. I would like to keep a priority queue of tasks and keep associated information with each task, mark tasks as completed, etc., with all information being searchable (Outlook does some of these, but awkwardly). I think Basecamp (http://basecamphq.com) would work and possibly Remember the Milk (http://rememberthemilk.com), but I can't use them, as I would be violating confidentiality of information requirements by using an
external system.<p>I actually have a Linux machine at work and use Windows through Citrix remote access, so anything installable as a non-root user in Linux is ideal. I prefer Linux software over Windows as the network latency and server loads make Windows access less reliable.<p>Is there any such software available? Is there software that can be massaged into this function? Like maybe bugzilla or some other sort of issue-tracking software.<p>What do you use?<p>Thanks for your suggestions. --Kostas
======
mechanical_fish
emacs org-mode ;)

<http://orgmode.org/GoogleTech.html>

There must be ten thousand other options, of course. My general experience is
that all of them are wrong in some way. That's software for you.

------
davidw
You could hack at Stuff To Do. It's not searchable, but you could add that
yourself. It's not going to be super easy to set up, either, and the code is
kind of crufty. But hey, it's free: <http://stufftodo.dedasys.com/>

